# Police Officer Anthony Bolton



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Anthony Sean Bolton*
Memphis Police Department, Tennessee

End of Watch: Saturday, August 1, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* Not available

*Tour:* Not available

*Badge #* Not available

*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type

*Offender:* At large

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Police Officer Sean Bolton was shot and killed while conducting a traffic stop near the intersection of Cottonwood Road and Perkins Road.

He was shot multiple times by one of the occupants of the vehicle, who then fled the scene and remains at large.

Officer Bolton was transported to Regional Medical Center where he succumbed to his wounds.

Officer Bolton was a U.S. Marine Corps veteran.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Director Toney Armstrong
Memphis Police Department
Criminal Justice Complex
201 Poplar Avenue
Memphis, TN 38103

Phone: (901) 636-3700

Leave a Reflection · Update Memorial

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22558-police-officer-anthony-sean-bolton#ixzz3hee9eaZO


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

RIP officer Bolton


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

ODMP has him listed as Anthony while MPD has him listed as Sean. Either way, RIP brother.


----------

